# heated vallys



## rooferguy (Mar 4, 2011)

i live bc canada and we have a fair bit of snow and ice damage just wondering if any one has ever tried 
*Thermal Technologies iam looking in to it sounds good *


----------



## NLshinglerBC (Nov 12, 2011)

very cool W valley...i wouldnt let the average roofer install that on my roof lol..withought an electrician haha..

where i live there is lots of snow and highwinds, everyone here weaves 3 tab valleys or even laminates. 

is there a reason to not have open face W valleys - shingled california style in locations with high winds and heavy snow? fast freeze thaw cycles here as well in newfoundland.
AND 
any reason not to use step flashing????? rather then a continous piece up the wall with the shingles butted into the wall?
i learnt how to roof properly in BC canada and moved home to newfoundland and just find it astonishing how everyone weaves valleys still and doesnt step there walls.
is it because the products arent available?


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 2, 2012)

you wouldn't have a california cut valley with an open valley.

No step flashing? Idk, maybe they're being cheap and using dormer flashing? It doesn't push the water back to the surface though.


----------



## 4 seasons (Dec 31, 2009)

Both step flashing and a continuous flashing work, it is purely situational. Step flashing are typically better especially in the NorthEast. When it's possible we even install ice and water shield along wall/roof transitions under the flashings.


----------

